# 12ft Valco (V-Hull) with 15hp Yamaha



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's the latest build of mine. I picked up a '73 Valco - 12 footer with a Yamaha 15HP - 2 stroke. Deal was great so I couldn't pass it up.

Figured I would remove the middle bench, create platforms both in the back and front and a flat bottom. Paint hull and interior and then carpet the inside. Turned out pretty good so far - still working on dialing it in...

Used 5/8" ply and doug fir 2x2's. Valspar'd everything with multiple coats after prime/paint. Disregard all the clutter in the garage...

Here's the pics:


----------



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's more...

Started sanding the hull to prep for paint..




Self etching primer..

Interlux Marine Paint..

Look at that shine!

First coat of Blue Interlux...


----------



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

And more...





Decking in - carpet added...


----------



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

More...


----------



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

Currently mounting a small platform at the front and I've built a bracket to move my transom trolling motor into a bow version. Had to swap the control handle by 180 deg and worked perfectly. Used a piece of heavy angle iron that was painted to mount the motor to. Waiting on the weather to improve to get this back in the water.

Rebuilt the motor as well recently - carb's cleaned/rebuilt, replaced fuel diaphrams, checked thermostat and compression as well as fluids. Empeller has been too and new plugs. Ready to rip!!


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 20, 2011)

Good looking boat, nice job. =D>


----------



## lbursell (Mar 20, 2011)

Very impressive. With your paint job, that boat has some fast-looking lines.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 20, 2011)

=D>


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## manley09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow great job A+++++


----------



## HennaOjisan (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the complements all! 

Here are a couple of pics from last week - better view outside the garage...


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 20, 2011)

You've done a exceptional job on her. I really like the aggresive lines of your boat she looks "racy". =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ejlarson (Apr 7, 2011)

I read this a few times - so sorry if I missed it.

Where did you get those seats and mounts?

The boat looks GREAT!!!!! =D>


----------



## summers (Apr 7, 2011)

They look to be tempress all weather seats check them out https://www.tempress.com/shop#ecwid:category=442149&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal

I picked up a few for my boat, once you sit in them you quickly understand why they cost a little more, and trust me they are worth the extra coin.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 7, 2011)

VERY nicely done. Love the color combo. Professional looking too! =D>


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 7, 2011)

Summers hit it on the nose... Tempress seats, picked them up from Cabelas as I had a gift cert there... The posts are just 3/4" pin style and they had a base, post, and seat base combo at Cabelas for $49 so I grabbed that too.

Comfort wise - worth every cent!!

Here's a couple more pics:

























Need to replace the transom trolling motor for a bow mounted with foot pedal, but this works after rotating the handle 180 deg.


----------



## urbnimports (Apr 7, 2011)

great job that looks amazing!!


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 14 footer very similar to yours that I haven't modded yet. I keep going back and forth in my mind between a raised deck in the front (like yours) or to just deck the front even with the middle. What's the stability like on that front seat? Do you noticed any heavy rocking on a tough hook set or anything? Since I'm essentially pulling my boat out of 6 year storage I don't have the sea legs I used to and I'm probably overly concerned with stability, but your set up looks really similar to what I'd like to do so I thought I'd ask.

Thanks in advance! And super sweet boat too!


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 7, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as you when I started. The front deck is at the same height as the front bench and I didn't go any higher to keep the CG a bit lower. If I had to do it again - I'd keep them at the same height, but maybe make them a bit longer. I fish from the front mostly and don't have any issues. The boat will dip about 4 inches when I stand near the outside but I'm pretty agile so I never really think about it. If I just sit in the chair, it's never an issue. Heavy hooksets will get some rocking, but I'll lean against the seat like a post so it's not as bad I guess. Before I did the mods - I took it out and stood on the benches to see how steady it was. I also grabbed a lawn chair and a piece of plywood to see what it would be like to sit and fish at that height - sure looked a little interesting at the launch...


----------



## ejlarson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update and info!

I thought your seat mounts went all te way down flush because of this picture.






I assume that they do not?


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 8, 2011)

In that picture you see the seats on the boat with the 11" riser pole removed. Both the seat base and the riser pole have a 3/4" shaft that enters the base so I can use the seats at the position in the picture when we are cruising across the water and it takes a few seconds to lift the seat and insert the seat riser when we stop to fish.

Here is a link the the actual seat supports that I ordered: https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boa..._l=SBC;cat104794380;cat104705280;cat104492880

Jason


----------



## ejlarson (Apr 9, 2011)

That response is SO helpful, THANK YOU!!!!! =D> 

You saved me a ton of time trying to figure out how to do that!

I just bought a 12 footer myself for me and my son to go out in, and your build is the one that really motivates me to mod mine.

Your boat looks so amazing!

Thanks for posting it on here!


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 9, 2011)

No problem - I think it took me around 1 month to do most of the work (working every eve for a few hours) and some on weekends.

The 12 footer is a tad small but works out great. The only thing I would do differently would be to plan my tackle storage a bit better. The 12 has limited space where a 14 or 16 is a bit bigger and storage is better. I was space limited in the garage so this was what fit. 

Good luck and it's been worth every penny and drop of sweat!


----------



## 12_Tinner (Apr 10, 2011)

Great mod, what speeds are you getting with that 15hp? I'm adding in some deck wood and stuff like you did to my 12' and want to power it with a 8-15hp motor...still in the searching process.


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 10, 2011)

With wifey I can hit 19 mph (by GPS), with my buddie a bit slower as he's got a few more lbs on her. I haven't ran it solo but I'd guess around 20ish.

Buddie and I fished the CA Delta all day today and we had no issues with both of us standing while bass fishing. Might go with a leaning post up front instead of a seat though as we stood all day long. Really happy with the mods so far!


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 10, 2011)

How far back does that front deck extend from the bow? Looks to be about three feet?


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's about 50" so just over 4 feet from the point of the deck to the rear. The deck where the trolling motor sits covers about 10-12" of the deck, but your feet can go under it and it's pretty far forward so you wouldn't want to stand up there anyways...

The rear deck is 3 feet deep and it would be nice if it was closer to 4 feet really. I've built storage on the left side in the middle of the boat and have started working on the same storage for the right. It's nice as it provides much more storage and is a good place to set the extra rods and tackle.

I'll grab a pic tonight - it's coming together nicely though...


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some pics of the side storage - still need to build the right side...

Looking aft:


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats a great looking boat! Those valcos are awesome boats. I grew up fishing out of a 12' and that was my first tin I modded. Great job!


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks cool, man. If you don't mind I might have to borrow some of your design ideas. It's simple, which is good for a smaller boat like the one I have too.


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 12, 2011)

Steal as many ideas as you can (I did :wink: )... I'm glad I stumbled across this site - lots of creative people that helped me figure out what I wanted from a layout.


----------



## jdret (May 6, 2011)

I love the lines on those Valco boats. Wish I could find one in as good as shape as that one. I'd like to mod it into quick little runabout.


----------



## HennaOjisan (May 10, 2011)

Been spending weekends on the CA Delta and this has worked perfectly. The 12 footer is a little small for rougher water but we have enough slough's here where you can escape the rough water... It'll run 22mph on GPS with just me in it which works fine for covering water. Hull is pretty good for the rougher stuff and cuts through pretty well.

I have a transom mounted trolling motor that I mounted on the bow - I ended up buying a foot switch for turning it on/off which makes life much better. Looking for a deal on a foot control as a replacement but this is working very well. Overall - extremely happy with this build!

Here's a few pics from Sat..


----------



## Shake n Bake (May 12, 2011)

Awesome job on the boat I really like it. What kind of wood did you use for your supports under the decking? It looks smaller than 2x4's.


----------



## HennaOjisan (May 12, 2011)

Supports are 2x2 Doug Fir. Just the right size and support IMO.. 5/8" ply deck and all wood is poly'd and painted to water proof... Decks are SOLID - no soft spots or movement...


----------



## Shake n Bake (May 12, 2011)

Well it looks really good and the 2x2's save some weight over 2x4's too, great job. It looks like you painted the inside of the boat and the wood framing all with the same paint, what kind of paint did you use? Nice pig in that last pic by the way I would love to fish the delta some day.


----------



## HennaOjisan (May 12, 2011)

The gray paint was just some good quality rattle can paint. I primed with an aluminum primer spray paint then shot it with the gray. It's working out good, not flaking and wearing very well...


----------



## De Hoog (May 15, 2011)

Really like your build. Looking to do something along the same line with the side storage. Is there anyway you could post a picture of the inside? I'd like to get an idea of how you attached/supported/framed it. Thanks!


----------



## HennaOjisan (May 15, 2011)

De Hoog said:


> Really like your build. Looking to do something along the same line with the side storage. Is there anyway you could post a picture of the inside? I'd like to get an idea of how you attached/supported/framed it. Thanks!



I'll grab a couple pictures later (camera battery was dead..). It was fairly simple actually as an add-on. I had already built the front and rear decks as well as the center floor. I wanted side storage with the lids at the same height as the f/r decks and the width was about 10" at the top rear. I basically measured out what the side piece dimensions would be so that the top of that piece supported the outside edge of the lid. It was a snug fit once it was carpeted and I used some "L" brackets along the bottom and at both ends (top/bottom). I used a piece of foam to make a template for the lid so that the outside edge matched the angle of the edge of the boat. Cut the top out of same ply I used for the decks and sides (waterproofed of course) and carpeted. I then used 3 - 6" stainless piano hinges that I bolted to the sides of the boat that the lid attached to. I was leery of drilling holes in the side but couldn't figure out a decent way of supporting that edge. It has worked out great and it will support my weight while sitting on it. I used some clear silicone to seal the holes (they are above the waterline anyway) and no probs...

Works great for storage and really helps when fishing - I can lay my rods across them as well as my lure boxes. Really no framing and the brackets hold the side support in place perfectly.

I'll post some pics later...


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2011)

Nice simple design and great paint job! Good job man! =D>


----------



## HennaOjisan (Jun 13, 2011)

De Hoog,
Here are a couple pics of the side storage - nothing fancy...











Facing aft:




Facing forward:


----------



## De Hoog (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you! This helps me a lot as I'm a visual guy...gotta' see it to understand it. Very nice job and I hope my boat turns out as well as yours.


----------



## Gfoul (Sep 7, 2011)

VERY NICE O


----------



## fender66 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is such a clean looking build. Looks great!


----------



## Levi10 (Apr 13, 2013)

How are you holding your seat poles against the wall when they are removed?


----------



## HennaOjisan (Apr 14, 2013)

Levi10 said:


> How are you holding your seat poles against the wall when they are removed?



I bought these clips at a local marine store (here is LINK ). Works great and they don't move at all with two clips for each seat pole. The poles are just tucked under the front lip of the front platform.

Jason


----------

